
Texas Rejects Letting Academics Vet Public School Textbooks - ColinWright
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/texas-rejects-letting-academics-vet-public-school-textbooks-35290952
======
brudgers
The organizing narrative for James Michener's novel _Texas_ is the preparation
of a statewide textbook on the history of Texas. As a plot device it's so
blunt, that it only Michener's craft expressed in the historical sections
makes it readable.

[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12659.Texas](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12659.Texas)

